# For My Angel



## WoodLove

So..... as far as woodworking goes I am a turner and have never really done flatwork..... until now. My wife and I bought a house 1.5 years ago that was built in 1928. It had a small non-functional kitchen and formal breakfast nook and formal dining room. The bfast nook was too small to be useful. I decided to redesign everything and ended up with a large functional kitchen/ gathering place. I know its not quite finished but I decided to share a few pics anyways. As a surprise for my angel (my wife) I chose to make my own countertops. I chose to use Chechen (Caribbean rosewood). Im doing the best I can...... and hope you like the outcome so far.

1) here is the start of the remodel. Yep.... the whole house is lath and plaster. Not going to bore everyone with the demo and loadbearing wall removal.....




2) overall view of the kitchen now... with my angel hiding next to the wall oven cabinet talking on the phone.




3) the first countertop installed and ready for finishing....




4) Here is the corner of the countertop..... 2 coats of waterlox sealer/finish...... final coat will give the countertops a satin finish.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## manbuckwal

Great transformation ! Sweet looking cooking island and countertops !!!


----------



## Mike1950

Nice job!!


----------



## Nature Man

Finished countertops are really awesome! Chuck


----------



## WoodLove

I will finish assembling the island countertop after church tomorrow..... then some hand planning and a lot of sanding........ should be able to install it tomorrow evening....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love that counter top!! Great job!


----------



## Tony

Those countertops are really nice! Good work! Tony


----------



## El Guapo

Wow, THAT is something to be proud of! Nice work! Those countertops are gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove

I blindfolded Julie and walked her into the kitchen and when the blindfold came of she was shocked, stunned, and started to cry.......... wasn't sure what that meant at first......lol.... but she loves the wood countertop.....

This is actually the first thing I have made specifically for her since I started woodturning 2.5 years age. I figured it would make the statement, "A woodworker lives here!"

I plan on using the drops to make one or two endgrain cutting boards for her too.....


----------



## Sprung

Wow, Jamie! That is just awesome - wonderful transformation!


----------



## ironman123

Fabulose work you are doing. Labor of love.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Very nice work Jamie. I like the wide boards in the counter top and the way you staggered them in the corner. Nice touch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looks great Jamie! That's a heck of a project for a "non-flatworker" to undertake. Hand planing Chechen? That stuff is hard man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove

I made some great progress to the kitchen...... to the effect that I will finally be able to work in my shop again...... just a few more little things to do but I have officially turned the kitchen over to my angel. I appreciate all of the comments...... Although I am a turner and this was a flatwork job, Im extremely happy with the outcome.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

I just love those cooking sufaces like that out on the island. Nice work!


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful work Jamie! Chechen countertops? I'm so jealous lol I love chechen.


----------



## shadetree_1

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprung

WOW! Amazing work, Jamie!


----------



## Tony

Man, that is super cool, great job! Tony


----------



## WoodLove

Kevin said:


> Beautiful work Jamie! Chechen countertops? I'm so jealous lol I love chechen.
> 
> View attachment 74626


.... Actually.... I think she was sayin... I wish he would hurry up!!! Im tired of cooking in a microwave..... lol

I had never worked with Chechen until this project and I am going to make sure I always have some in the shop from now on..... I loved working with this stuff..... its hard but man does it finish nice....


----------



## Tony

I've never worked with Chechen before, will have to get me some.


----------



## TimR

Fantastic work Jamie! I really like how you brought the corners together, truly custom craftsmanship! I suspect you'll have zero issues justifying any upcoming tool or wood purchases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove

TimR said:


> Fantastic work Jamie! I really like how you brought the corners together, truly custom craftsmanship! I suspect you'll have zero issues justifying any upcoming tool or wood purchases.



well....... this project has kept me away from my lathe for 3 months...... but today I was able to turn on my brand new lathe finally. I gifted the Jet 1236 to a friend of mine along with some chisels and wood...... he wanted to start turning so I got him all set up.... I now have a Grizzly G0632 16x43..... Im loving the power and size upgrade for sure. here it is...





I still don't understand how a 1500 dollar lathe purchase translates into a $40K dollar kitchen..... lol

also, the whole woodshop is cleaned and reconfigured now..... with more upgrades and changes coming soon....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## WoodLove

Tony said:


> I've never worked with Chechen before, will have to get me some.


@Tony, I will get with you after I finish the backsplashes. Maybe I can send you some leftovers for a finished endgrain cutting board made from the Chechen......


----------



## Tony

WoodLove said:


> @Tony, I will get with you after I finish the backsplashes. Maybe I can send you some leftovers for a finished endgrain cutting board made from the Chechen......



Sounds good Jamie, let me know. Tony


----------



## David Wright

WoodLove said:


> So..... as far as woodworking goes I am a turner and have never really done flatwork..... until now. My wife and I bought a house 1.5 years ago that was built in 1928. It had a small non-functional kitchen and formal breakfast nook and formal dining room. The bfast nook was too small to be useful. I decided to redesign everything and ended up with a large functional kitchen/ gathering place. I know its not quite finished but I decided to share a few pics anyways. As a surprise for my angel (my wife) I chose to make my own countertops. I chose to use Chechen (Caribbean rosewood). Im doing the best I can...... and hope you like the outcome so far.
> 
> 1) here is the start of the remodel. Yep.... the whole house is lath and plaster. Not going to bore everyone with the demo and loadbearing wall removal.....
> View attachment 73804
> 
> 2) overall view of the kitchen now... with my angel hiding next to the wall oven cabinet talking on the phone.
> View attachment 73807
> 
> 3) the first countertop installed and ready for finishing....
> View attachment 73805
> 
> 4) Here is the corner of the countertop..... 2 coats of waterlox sealer/finish...... final coat will give the countertops a satin finish.
> View attachment 73808
> 
> View attachment 73809


Great job there kiddo! Not good at posting as I go but will post my kitchen progress soon for ya to see. Just got the walnut vaneer on last night at midnight before I turned back into a pumpkin !


----------



## David Wright

WoodLove said:


> .... Actually.... I think she was sayin... I wish he would hurry up!!! Im tired of cooking in a microwave..... lol
> 
> I had never worked with Chechen until this project and I am going to make sure I always have some in the shop from now on..... I loved working with this stuff..... its hard but man does it finish nice....


What type of joint did you do for the top kiddo?


----------



## WoodLove

David Wright said:


> What type of joint did you do for the top kiddo?


I did about 200 biscuit joints on those countertops. every 6-8 inches along the sides and all butt joints, and where the joint meets the adjoin boards. I didn't want to take a chance of any of the corners telegraphing over time. I used titebond II to glue it all together and once in place I used epoxy to fill any cracks . the Chechen was 4/4 so it is not only glued together but it is also glued and screwed to a sheet of 3/4 inch cabinet grade plywood. this gave me a solid 1.5 inch thick countertop, and the face of the countertop is two pieces of Chechen with a 3/16 strip of maple sandwiched between them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WoodLove

Tony said:


> I've never worked with Chechen before, will have to get me some.


@Tony, I will put together a frb of Chechen drops for ya. I should be finished up in the next day or two with the Chechen. putting the finish on the backsplash now.....woohoo...... then my next project is what my woodshop will be specializing in...... its a combo of flatwork and turning......


----------



## Tony

WoodLove said:


> now.....woohoo...... then my next project is what my woodshop will be specializing in...... its a combo of flatwork and turning......



Well, what is the project?!?!?!


----------



## WoodLove

I cannot say...... Just kidding. I will post pics once I have them made...... but until then yhou will just have to wait. I will be about 2-3 weeks before I can show ya..... but it will be worth the wait....


Tony said:


> Well, what is the project?!?!?!


----------



## gimpy

WOW, super awesome, so when can you come to my house??


----------



## WoodLove

gimpy said:


> WOW, super awesome, so when can you come to my house??


Ive estimated that I would consider doing another countertop for 100 bucks a square foot...... locally. Of course for you there would be travel expenses at which time it would not be cost effective...


----------



## gimpy

WoodLove said:


> Ive estimated that I would consider doing another countertop for 100 bucks a square foot...... locally. Of course for you there would be travel expenses at which time it would not be cost effective...


Awe Darn.............. I guess I'll have to do with out


----------

